# Dog in JLT



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

We're moving to Dubai in August. My husband and I will both be working at an international school. They will put us up in a building in Jumeirah Lake Towers. We'd really like to get our six year old son a puppy. He's been asking for years. We're in Egypt now (although we're American), and it just hasn't been possible here. I learned about a group in Dubai that cares for and puts dogs up for adoption (K-9 Friends I think it's called), but does anyone know if a dog would be allowed in Jumeirah Lake Towers?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Depends on the building if they allow dogs or not. Do you know which building they are putting you in I can find out for you.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Depends on the building if they allow dogs or not. Do you know which building they are putting you in I can find out for you.


The building will most likely be Mag 214. I think I got that right. It'd be great if you could find out wandabug. Thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

K9 friends is a great organization. The dogs are neutered/spayed prior to placement and up to date on their shots. They have an endless supply of dogs unfortunatly as people get dogs here and then when they get ready to leave they dont want to shell out the money to take the dog with them. Please keep in mind that taking a dog home with you (if you are planning on going home in a few years IE within the next twelve to fourteen) is going to cost you anywhere from 2000$ish dirhams for a small dog to much higher for a larger dog, doing it yourself. If you dont want to deal with the paperwork, it can cost you 5000$ dirhams on up as the dogs size goes up. 

Dogs here are not well received in public, they are not allowed on public beaches, and people tend to not like seeing them. I did a 'rescue' a few weeks ago and walking the dog was in itself an obstacle.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Dogs here are not well received in public, they are not allowed on public beaches, and people tend to not like seeing them. I did a 'rescue' a few weeks ago and walking the dog was in itself an obstacle.


I live in the Greens and seems like half the ppl there own dogs. Never saw them facing anby opposition from anyone (else there wouldn't have been so many dogs in the first place)
Admittedly, I do not have first hand experience of having a dog in Dubai


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Greens is mostly western expats is my understanding. I am surrounded by non western expats and I think but I could be wrong a great many are muslims. They were upset the dog was in the apartment building, complained it walked on the walking path, complained it peed on the grass where the children play, and then complained that I used the lift in the building.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Greens is Emmar owned who allow dogs. I cannot find out if MAG 214 allow Dogs, when you arrive ask security at the building. Be aware tho that having a puppy in an apartment will be a nightmare, everytime it wants to go toilet you will have to take it to the lift, wait, down the lift, out to the car park, let it toilet, pick it up, dispose of it (the toilet stuff not the dog) and back up in the lift. Not much fun at 2am when your puppy is squealing to go out!!. There are no green areas around MAG214. It is all car park and busy road.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> .........., and then complained that I used the lift in the building.


So what is it that you've been doing in the lift that gets them all irate?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I took the dog up the lift James and they didnt feel the dog should be in the lift as people had to use it. Normally i would play back but that experience with the 'neighbors' as well as the 'owner' left a very sour taste in my mouth about the whole ordeal.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Whilst some buildings will allow dogs, some landlords will not allow you to keep pets. I used to live in the Marina and whilst there were a lot of dog-owners in the building, my tenancy agreement clearly stated that I was not allowed to keep pets, with the exception of fish!

I've never experienced a landlord in the UAE who actually turns up to check that no pets are being kept in the apartment; hence you may get away with it if building management allows tenants and owners to keep pets. Saying that, it is often easier to ask permission from your landlord as most would be willing to let you keep a small dog, if building management allowed the same.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

the building that you said is beside the tower i live in. everyday i see people bring out their dogs from that building to walk them so i dont think you will have problem.


----------



## salmamassoud (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope you got a dog already and you are living in JLT. We also have 2 dogs (Pekingese) and it;s been great with all the people who have dogs around. There is a group on Facebook called JLT dog owners, join it so you can know when we meet for dog walks. 
I hope you're enjoying JLT.


----------

